
Where are my tax dollars going? - sohkamyung
https://fiscalfs.blogspot.com/p/about-if-youre-us-citizen-you-just-paid.html
======
maimeowmeow
What is the kickstarter for? You seem to have the data, and the tool?

Is it a hostage situation? ie, If I dont get the funding, Im gonna delete all
this.

~~~
jonchang
Occasionally, it's nice to compensate people for producing something that
others value. This has a couple of benefits, one of which is that same person
might continue to produce interesting things.

~~~
p1necone
I have no problem with paying people for their work, I just don't believe
kickstarter is the appropriate platform for selling already completed
software. (And neither does kickstarter, unless they've changed their goals
recently).

------
johng
This is pretty cool, and using windirstat to visualize it is a great idea.
Props.

~~~
anfilt
Indeed it made me chuckle.Like hey that's a good use for that tool.

------
jsmith99
In the UK, if you want to see the government's financial position, not just
expenditure but income, assets and liabilities, and consolidated accross all
of central and local government to international accounting standards, then
you can read the Whole of Government Accounts [1]. They are pretty accessible
and well written, and there is a (more complicated) interactive version [2].

[1] [https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/whole-of-
governme...](https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/whole-of-government-
accounts-2016-to-2017)

[2] [https://www.nao.org.uk/highlights/whole-of-government-
accoun...](https://www.nao.org.uk/highlights/whole-of-government-
accounts-2016-2017/)

~~~
robjan
There are also a lot of dashboards to measure the performance of many
government services:
[https://www.gov.uk/performance/services](https://www.gov.uk/performance/services)

------
ladberg
FYI, if the author or someone else would like to port it to Mac,
GrandPerspective is a great tool that I use all the time and displays
WinDirStat-like trees.

~~~
emmelaich
Hate to pile on but D3.js is the goto for treemaps these days methinks.

